# Boxers or briefs. and other Boot camp memories.



## fuzzybuddy (May 4, 2021)

One of my memories of boot camp was that we were issued boxers. Tighty whities were verbotten. The reason I remember this was we had a sailor, who just couldn't wear boxers. It was a thing with him. He thought boxers were gross. He kept his civilian briefs and wore them under his boxers. The problem was where to keep them. The US Navy allots so many cubic inches to store your stuff. In boot camp, that meant only enough space for your uniforms. And on inspection, his " contraband" was found. This guy was good. He said it was a rag to shine his shoes, and not to wear. We knew that was BS, the company commander knew it was BS, but the guy was so good  at BSing, he got away with it. This guy would have made a great lawyer. I dunno. It's a boot camp memory.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 4, 2021)

Love the story, Fuzzy!

My husband wore traditional men's underpants when I met him, and they always reminded me of the baby training pants that toddlers wore (back in the day) when toilet training, so the first time I had an opportunity to buy him some boxers (_real men underwear_), I did, and he never looked back.

I started all my boys off in traditional (little boy) underpants but quickly transitioned them to _real _men's underwear... _big boy_ underwear, none of that toddler, juvenile type stuff.

For all the men here...

https://www.mensuas.com/blogs/mens-underwear/why-do-guys-wear-white-underwear

Example of little boy undies


----------



## Llynn (May 4, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> One of my memories of boot camp was that we were issued boxers. Tighty whities were verbotten. The reason I remember this was we had a sailor, who just couldn't wear boxers. It was a thing with him. He thought boxers were gross. He kept his civilian briefs and wore them under his boxers. The problem was where to keep them. The US Navy allots so many cubic inches to store your stuff. In boot camp, that meant only enough space for your uniforms. And on inspection, his " contraband" was found. This guy was good. He said it was a rag to shine his shoes, and not to wear. We knew that was BS, the company commander knew it was BS, but the guy was so good  at BSing, he got away with it. This guy would have made a great lawyer. I dunno. It's a boot camp memory.


I can identify with your story. I had worn nothing but tightly whities my whole life. When I hit boot camp and was issued my regulation skivvies, I hated them. It felt as though I had a whole bolt of cloth stuffed down my britches.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 4, 2021)

nope nope.. briefs for me, I want a little more control of junior!!


----------



## Gaer (May 4, 2021)

IMO:  Boxers on men are so much sexier than briefs.  Especially if they are the tight boxers. 
and they bring attention to the man's muscular thighs.
But the bikini underware on men seems  terribly effeminate.  

Well, ifI  remember!  hahahaha!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 4, 2021)

Gaer said:


> IMO:  *Boxers on men are so much sexier than briefs.*  Especially if they are the tight boxers.
> and they bring attention to the man's muscular thighs.
> But the bikini underware on men seems  terribly effeminate.
> 
> Well, ifI  remember!  hahahaha!


Sexier AND more manly.

As for men's bikini underwear being "effeminate", your choice in wording is WAY more kind than what I would have chosen.


----------



## Gaer (May 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sexier AND more manly.
> 
> As for men's bikini underwear being "effeminate", your choice in wording is WAY more kind than what I would have chosen.


Oh, Oh, Oh!  There is a bookstore in quartzite, AZ who's owner ONLY WEARS NUDE COLORED BIKINI BRIEFS!  Nothing else!
I mean no clothes alt all!  
Has anyone else seen him?  hahahaha!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 4, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh, Oh, Oh!  There is a bookstore in quartzite, AZ who's owner ONLY WEARS NUDE COLORED BIKINI BRIEFS!  Nothing else!
> I mean no clothes alt all!
> Has anyone else seen him?  hahahaha!


Nope, haven't seen him and don't want to, Gaer! LOL!


----------

